# New shooting videos and doers ?



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This forum has 17114 members, but only about ten makes videos.

Why so ?


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Fear of embarrassment..? I just haven't wanted to devote monetary resources to a camera or mirror set up when there are still so many slingshots out there to buy...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with realLifeMorty. I also think most of feel like our videos don't have the WOW!!!! factor like the top shooters post. I realize that we all shoot at different levels and shouldn't feel embarrassed about makeing a video.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't think there is any reason feel embarrassed, just like Tag said: We all shoot at different levels.

But why compare yourself to top shooters ?

I have shot little over two years now and I'm pretty sure, that slingshot masters like treefork and Volp have shot many years more.
So maybe after ten more year's training I have a small possibility to be closer their level 

By the way, where is Volp ?

Here is my first post and video (July 2015) to this The Art of Shooting - topic, no WOW factor 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43486-my-first-shooting-video/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks like very fine shooting to me! That target looked to be quite a distance. Any idea how far away it was?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> That looks like very fine shooting to me! That target looked to be quite a distance. Any idea how far away it was?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks 

Distance was measured 15 m and this was one of the first times when I used hex nuts as a projectile.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I have several terrible low quality videos up. My shooting always is half as good when filming. But I don't want to make 100 videos just to show the one where I didn't miss.

I hope to get a hat cam soon.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> I have several terrible low quality videos up. My shooting always is half as good when filming. But I don't want to make 100 videos just to show the one where I didn't miss.
> 
> I hope to get a hat cam soon.


Just take the spaghetti marshmallow tower approach and do it ???? It inspires you to focus but it's also good to have something to look back on and see progression.

A phone and a beanbag is all I take sometimes 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> I have several terrible low quality videos up. My shooting always is half as good when filming. But I don't want to make 100 videos just to show the one where I didn't miss.
> 
> I hope to get a hat cam soon.


Piut the camera on always when You shoot and soon you don't remember that camera is filming.


----------

